# What should I be asking??



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

OK I am never normally stuck for words but I can feel a bout of it coming on!! I am off to visit a few 3 clinics in the next 7 days to choose one to hopefully start treatment with.

I have a few questions to ask but don't want to come home and do the .. Oh I wish I had asked.......!!!!
I know what I am like at things like this and just know I will think of so much to ask when I have come away. I know I can always phone them afterwards or have another appointment but would rather go in with my list of questions first time round!

So any questions anyone is grateful they had asked or wished they had asked would be much appreciated!

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Here is a link for ICSI/IVF http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66631.0 that has lots of useful q's

their success rates
their waiting time
what treatment do you need? 
if DS how long is the wait and do you get choices


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Loubi  

I would suggest def the questions about the donor sperm situation. How much and how long a wait.

Good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Loubi - agree with the others - ask about the donor sperm - if there is a waiting list you could ask if they are set up to receive sperm from somewhere like the european sperm bank?
It could be an option - many of us have used ESB.
Take care and good luck - one important factor - make sure YOU feel comfortable with your choice of clinic and not pressured...
Mini x x


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Many thanks for your advice....I now have a list of questions which I am going to take with me. I will certainly be asking about donor sperm, how much and how long a waiting list.

I was meant to be going to an appointment today and they cancelled on me.....am a bit disappointed as had arranged time sneak out of work with a well made up excuse with coverstories all planned etc...!!!! Oh well the next one is soon!


----------

